
Ask HN: Anyone has direct Apple Legal contact? - cyogee
My game Dual Tennis has been cloned three times(Latest one being New PingPong Smash). Exact source code with graphics removed. Hell One of the games takes player to my game rating page when rating button is clicked. Apple needs to stop such clones. Cloning a game by recreating a game is still fine, but this blatant stealing of source code should be punished.
======
techjuice
The following link should help: [http://www.apple.com/legal/internet-
services/itunes/appstore...](http://www.apple.com/legal/internet-
services/itunes/appstorenotices/#?lang=en)

------
pseingatl
Send a DMCA notice.

